# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thailands Nachbarländer > Vietnam >  Impressionen aus Vietnam

## pit

Zitat von Willi:
...schade das da kein einziges foto von pit kommt

Ja, hast schon Recht. Nun bin ich leider kein begnadeter Fotograf wie andere hier in unserer Runde, hab da nur mein Telefon. Morgens fahre ich mit nem Taxi zur Baustelle und wenn ich abends zurück komme, ist es schon fast dunkel. Ein Streifzug durch die Stadt wird es wohl während meines Aufenthaltes hier nicht mehr geben. 

So bleiben lediglich Eindrücke vom Hotel auf dem Weg zur Arbeit, die ich festhalten kann. eine Sache, die mich erstaunt hat, ist die Menge an Mopeds, die im morgendlichen Verkehr (eigentlich immer) auf der Straße ist. Dagegen gibt es ja in Bangkok fast keine. Dann fang ich mal mit einem Bild an, vielleicht gelingt es mir ja, noch einige andere Sachen einzufangen.




 ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

...trotzdem schönen Dank, Pit
sag..was machst du da .. Baustelle und so ?

und...



> vielleicht gelingt es mir ja, noch einige andere Sachen einzufangen.


sehr gerne, ich war noch nicht in Vietnam 
von daher ist mein Interesse gross

----------


## schiene

Wie lange fliegt man denn von Bangkok nach Hanoi?

----------


## pit

Der Flug dauert etwas über eine Stunde. 

Willi,
da wird eine pharmazeutische Fabrik aus dem Boden gestampft. Wir liefern einen Filmcoater, mit einem solchen wird z.B. um Tabletten herum eine Schutzschicht erzeugt. Manchmal auch Zuckerguss. Dieses Gerät ist relativ groß und auch schwer. Daher muss es vor der Fertigstellung des Innenausbaues der Halle eingebracht und montiert werden. Daher sage ich Baustelle! Die Sicherheitsregeln auf dem Gelände sind zudem erstaunlich hoch, sodass Schutzhelm, Sicherheitsschuhe und Weste immer getragen werden müssen (die Mutterkompanie ist aus Frankreich).

Im März wird ein weiterer Besuch dort stattfinden, bei dem wir das Ding dann auch einschalten werden. Das geht dann im weißen Kittel mit Mundschutz und Haarnetz. Da wird auch mehr Zeit für Abstecher bleiben. Im Moment müssen wir klotzen!

Die vietnamesische Küche, soweit ich das vom Hotel beurteilen kann, ist recht schmackhaft. Das sagen auch meine zwei Thai Begleiter.

 ::

----------


## schorschilia

> da wird eine pharmazeutische Fabrik aus dem Boden gestampft. Wir liefern einen Filmcoater, mit einem solchen wird z.B. um Tabletten herum eine Schutzschicht erzeugt.


das erinnert mich an die Zeit bei Berna Biotech; heisst heute Crucell; die hatten auch Vertretung in Asien/Thailand - glaub Diethelm....was mich interessieren würd. Wird man als "Aussendienstmitarbeiter" z.B. jetzt in Vietnam von der Firma groszügig unterstützt...Hotel - Transport - Food...übrigbleibende Freizeit ?

----------


## pit

Die Installation ist bei uns immer im Preis mit inbegriffen. D.h., meine Firma übernimmt alle Kosten für Hotel und sonstiges. Dafür habe ich ne Menge Dollars mitbekommen.

Ich hab dann auch mal den Firmenparkplatz für die Arbeiter und Angestellten abgelichtet.



Das sind meine zwei Thai Mitarbeiter und der vietnamesische Vorarbeiter der Helferlein.



 ::

----------


## schorschilia

danke für`s Feedback - die Pics & weiterhin angenehmen Aufenthalt !

----------


## pit

Mal etwas zum Essen. Das erste Bild zeigt das Abendessen im Hotel. Der Preis dafür war 310.000 Dong. In richtigem Geld, und jetzt nehme ich Baht und nicht Euro (ich hoffe, das ist in der gegenwärtigen Situation verständlich), entspricht das etwa 465 Baht.



Das Essen ist sehr vielfältig. Nicht nur im Geschmack, sondern auch in der Darreichung. Hier unser Mittagessen in der Firma. Immerhin brauchen wir dafür nichts bezahlen. Man wird davon nicht fett, überleben kann man aber damit.



 ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

...normales Essen,  finde ich ok ! 
Man muss doch nicht dauernd schlemmen wie doof

----------


## Enrico

Sieht doch nicht so schlecht aus

----------


## pit

Über das Kantienenessen kann man geteilter Meinung sein. Optisch mag es angehen, aber bei der Zubereitung muss sicher alles flott gehen. Das Gemüse ist gedämpft, kein Krümel Salz! Die Suppe hat hin und wieder einen Geruch, der mich irgendwie an Gartenerde erinnert.

Fahnen an der Straße zeigen die Verbundenheit mit dem großen kommunistischen Bruder.




Aber auch das gibt es in einem kommunistischen Land. Da war ich doch irgendwie überrascht. Hatte nicht in unseren neuen Bundesländern vorher jeder Bürger das verbriefte Recht auf einen Arbeitsplatz?



 ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

Obdachlose in vietnam  :: 

...habe letzte tage irgendwo gelesen das die Vietnamesen mehr bescheissen, betrügen , dich übers ohr hauen als anderswo in asien, merkst da was von , Pit?

----------


## Enrico

Die Bilder sind ja super! Handy ist das nicht, oder?

----------


## pit

Betrügereien konnte ich bislang nicht feststellen. Speziell die Taxifahrer sind sehr akkurat. Wobei Taxi fahren etwas teurer ist, als z.B. in Bangkok. Der Weg vom Hotel zur Firma (etwa 3,5 km) kostet umgerechnet etwa 180 Baht. Auch in den kleinen Tante Emma Läden ähnlich wie in Bangkok habe ich nicht gemerkt, dass die da einen übers Ohr hauen wollen. Da kostet ne Flasche Cola oder auch ne Dose Bier weitaus weniger als im Hotel.

Die Bilder mache ich mit dem Handy (iPhone 6+)

 ::

----------


## pit

Hier eine interessante Graphik, die ich in der Hotellobby in einer etwas älteren Ausgabe der Saigon Times gefunden habe. Demnach entwickelt sich Vietnam langsam.



 ::

----------

